# Aluminum closed end wrapped in Walnut.



## More4dan (Aug 28, 2016)

I had this concept pop in my head this week and needed something to show at the Houston IAP meeting Saturday.  I essentially made a very slender aluminum closed end pen then glued it into a block of figured walnut.  Turned the combined aluminum/walnut block. It is currently clipless but a clip can be added to the cap. Its a throw back to the 70's based aluminum and walnut architectural designs.  The nib is a #5 Bock. Cap threads are 11mm and the pen OD is 0.55" (14mm).

Danny


----------



## Charlie_W (Aug 28, 2016)

Very sleek looking pen! I like the barrel insert finial!


----------



## More4dan (Aug 28, 2016)

Thank you. I was thinking of doing a walnut insert on the cap final as an inverse of the body final.


----------



## bpgoldo (Sep 3, 2016)

Simple elegant design is seldom simple. The thought and skill and planning are all there to see and admire....and I do.


----------



## stonepecker (Sep 3, 2016)

Beautiful looking pen.  You did a great job.

I love the simple style.


----------



## DMANTHEROCK (Oct 19, 2016)

Very nice looking pen. I had this similar idea for turning material that wouldn't easily thread. Such as alumilite with metal flake or other objects castes into it. Instead of an aluminum body inside I was thinking just to use some black alumilite, and also keep the end closed for the outside material. But I really like the look of the aluminum showing through on the end.
Very sleek!


----------



## lhowell (Oct 19, 2016)

Love it! looks like something that GQ would use as a prop for a photo shoot! Sleek and modern with a touch of retro styling! Beautiful!


----------



## zaqdesigns (Oct 19, 2016)

Absolutely stunning. Love the wood finish.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Oct 19, 2016)

Nicely done. I like the look of wood on custom pens.

Sent from my phone using some program.


----------



## Krash (Oct 19, 2016)

Very smart looking.


----------



## More4dan (Oct 19, 2016)

DMANTHEROCK said:


> Very nice looking pen. I had this similar idea for turning material that wouldn't easily thread. Such as alumilite with metal flake or other objects castes into it. Instead of an aluminum body inside I was thinking just to use some black alumilite, and also keep the end closed for the outside material. But I really like the look of the aluminum showing through on the end.
> Very sleek!



I left the aluminum thick on the end of the body and center drilled the end so I could turn the body between centers.  After turning I faced the end enough to remove the dimple.  A black core peeking out the end would look nice.  My next chore is to taper the aluminum core and match the taper in the hole through the blank to add a bit more character/curve to the pen.

Thanks everyone for the kind comments.  This one was an idea that popped in my head that I had to crank out in a very long day.  I've been working out some tweaks in my head to upgrade the looks a bit.  A better transition from the body to the nib, tapered/curved body, finding the right clip for the cap, and a reverse inly in the cap finial to reflect the one on the body.  I've also got several TruStone blanks to add to the mix.

Danny


----------

